# moving to Thailand



## darrenbkk

in April I will be coming to Thailand (Bangkok) to live for about 1 year. 
looking for an apartment and some info on medications.
I take Levoxothyrine (thyroid medication) should be available in Bangkok but curious what the cost would be there? anyone taking this med that could give me insight on cost and where to get it. 
for apartments in Bangkok, looking for some place <$1000 US. I've been to Bangkok several times, but not familiar enough with it to know the best places to live in that price range. also, places to avoid. 
Thanks


----------



## BTempleman

Synthroid costs 1 baht per 100mg tablet. All pharmacies seem to carry it and it is available without a doctor prescription.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

As mentioned synthroid or similar is available and cheap. It would be best to know where you work to suggest an area to live, I wouldn't want a big commute in Bangkok every day.


----------



## darrenbkk

XDoodle****** said:


> As mentioned synthroid or similar is available and cheap. It would be best to know where you work to suggest an area to live, I wouldn't want a big commute in Bangkok every day.


I won't be working. just going to live there for a while.

also, trying to figure out the best visa option. I contacted the Thai embassy in DC but they did not give me much info. 
while I am living there I will probably take several trips, Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong etc... so I wasn't sure if leaving and returning every 30 days or so would "reset" my visa. or if there was a limit, ie. total of X days within a 6 month period.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

darrenbkk said:


> I won't be working. just going to live there for a while.
> 
> also, trying to figure out the best visa option. I contacted the Thai embassy in DC but they did not give me much info.
> while I am living there I will probably take several trips, Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong etc... so I wasn't sure if leaving and returning every 30 days or so would "reset" my visa. or if there was a limit, ie. total of X days within a 6 month period.


I suggest the Sukhumvit area to live, lots of expat friendly bars, restaurants and facilities. 

For the visa, yes, a flight in and out resets the 30 days. I believe there is no limit on this in practice but there is a limit on doing it via border crossings. Will the trips be just one day or stay a few day?


----------



## darrenbkk

XDoodle****** said:


> I suggest the Sukhumvit area to live, lots of expat friendly bars, restaurants and facilities.
> 
> For the visa, yes, a flight in and out resets the 30 days. I believe there is no limit on this in practice but there is a limit on doing it via border crossings. Will the trips be just one day or stay a few day?


Thanks.

yes, most of my trips will be at least a week. no concrete plans yet, but I know I will spend a week or two in Japan, Singapore and taking a Safari in Africa. probably taking some shorter trips, few days to a week, to Laos, Vietnam, Taiwan etc...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

darrenbkk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> yes, most of my trips will be at least a week. no concrete plans yet, but I know I will spend a week or two in Japan, Singapore and taking a Safari in Africa. probably taking some shorter trips, few days to a week, to Laos, Vietnam, Taiwan etc...


I personally don't think you will have an issue. I assume you won't be looking like a begpacker and if you want to make absolutely sure then carry 20,000 baht equivalent with you when you enter as that is what they want to see when you come in and they question you.

When you go to Singapore get a 60 day visa, you can extend that as well if you wish to stay longer. 

I've been traveling to Thailand since 1984 including a one year straight stay and I have never been questioned coming in or searched by customs, but YRMV.


----------



## c00pal00p

I travel to Thailand frequently every 2 weeks basically and I have never been questioned at Immigration I am Aussie Citizen so as far as I am aware just make sure you take a flight every 30 days or you can extend twice per year by a land crossing.

You could also apply for the Non Immigrant - O visa I believe and that will give you 90 days stay at a time


----------



## Omegaman477

darrenbkk said:


> I won't be working. just going to live there for a while.
> 
> also, trying to figure out the best visa option. I contacted the Thai embassy in DC but they did not give me much info.
> while I am living there I will probably take several trips, Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong etc... so I wasn't sure if leaving and returning every 30 days or so would "reset" my visa. or if there was a limit, ie. total of X days within a 6 month period.


You can apply for a 12 month Multiple entry visa as well, but you need to do this in advance and via your local Thai Embassy.


----------

